# Hydrometer 1 to 100 SG



## rusty (Feb 14, 2013)

Just purchased a hydrometer with a SG range from 1-100 any ideas how to apply this instrument too refining.

This particular hydrometer is for testing density of salt solutions.


----------



## grance (Feb 14, 2013)

impulse buy? I've done that a time or two


----------



## mjgraham (Feb 14, 2013)

is that in percent (of water)? I would imagine a specific gravity of 100 is hard to find, molten lead is like 11 or so. I think if it is percent then you would have to measure less the density of water and I think nearly everything we do is more dense that water, maybe measure oils or salt water. I could be wrong though. If it is 1 to 100x water then I would imaging unless it is really long the resolution would be hard to use.


----------



## rusty (Feb 14, 2013)

Scale for salts. maybe another dust collector.


----------

